

Webhook – demolishes Kickstarter target - collistaeed
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1749618880/webhook

======
thatthatis
Namespaces people. Please respect them.

Webhook is a thing that people google for information about all the time, and
these jerks have just made finding information about webhooks, especially for
any other CMS, twice as hard.

Stop shitting in the internet tech namespace commons and spend another five
minutes naming your things.

Here's a handy rule, if you aren't 100% confident your project will be in the
top 5 google results for your exact name search within two weeks of launch,
you're probably shitting in the commons and should find another name.

------
lukeholder
> Can I self-host Webhook > No, but we get this question a lot and obviously
> want to provide it. Honest truth? We'd like to hire another engineer first.
> That way we can dedicate a resource to making it as good as our hosted
> solution. It's just not as simple as pushing to an S3 bucket.

This is a deal breaker for me and I suggest most dev shops working for
clients.

~~~
monkeyprojects
I think that excuse is valid. Why support two very different type of support
requests in the early days.

I'm not sure I like the idea of another CMS but the idea of using kickstarter
to build an initial client base is a good one.

------
luckysh0t
Not to be confused with webhooks

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webhook](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webhook)

~~~
bhouston
Yeah, this confused me significantly. I would have picked a different name.

------
manuletroll
The whole thing looks very nice but the fact that the resulting sites must be
deployed on their servers is a deal-breaker for me.

~~~
schrijver
Also, is it Open Source? It’s interesting to me that they can sell with a
explanation that’s wildly technical, while not mentioning the license…

------
vayarajesh
I like the idea of building your own CMS but the idea of hosting on their
servers might be the deal breaker.

Although i think this can be a very nice open source project and change the
idea of CMS which is been set by projects like wordpress/drupal etc.

------
tedchs
This project really needs a different name... "web hook" already means
something, e.g. [https://help.github.com/articles/creating-
webhooks](https://help.github.com/articles/creating-webhooks)

------
pknight
I don't totally get it. On one hand he's selling this idea that making a dream
site can be easy (and it is if it's a very simple site, I guess). He's got 2
decades of experience that say there's more to creating a site than the tool
that you're using.

Then running the backend of usual cms systems is made to be hard. But if you
know how to install node.js and you're talking about these other components
and services like firebase, really that isn't any harder than running click
and point software that installs all the backend for you for these other cms
solutions. It's not a breakthrough leap in simplicity.

------
unfunco
Demolished might be a strong word. It's raised ≈50% more than what was
expected but compared to Kickstarter baselines that's not super unusual. As an
example, I kicked in a bit for this wallet
([https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/supr/slim-the-
thinnest-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/supr/slim-the-thinnest-
wallet-ever)) that had a $10K target and raised $200K, that could potentially
be described as demolishing the target.

------
davecyen
This is cool, and there's definitely a need for a better WordPress, but I feel
like this setup flow is backwards. Ideally, the flow would be something like
this: I go to webhooks.com. Create an account, then create a new project
(newproject.webhooks.com). I can edit my site from my site's admin page
(newproject.webhooks.com/admin), or as an advanced option, I can install the
repo locally to fully edit the code.

Am I missing something here? Don't understand why a user would want to install
locally first. Also especially for a non-technical person, this creates
barriers to get started.

------
netcan
Kickstarter has a funny dynamic to it. I'm not sure I really understand what
motivates people to back projects. This doesn't sound like a bad idea. There
seems to be room for several CMS companies and the good ones do well.

I'm surprised that people will kick in donations to fund what is essentially a
company.

I wonder if local brick and morter businesses could raise on kickstarter.

~~~
meritt
A locally owned pizza shop in Portland, OR successfully ran a campaign to move
to a larger location. Backers got all sorts of pizza and schwag.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/atomicpizza/atomic-
pizz...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/atomicpizza/atomic-pizza-is-
moving-one-block)

------
mrmondo
Love the idea but I'm personally not a fan of node mostly due to it's poor
package management system.

~~~
aenario
I am personaly a big fan of npm. What package management system do you
consider better ?

~~~
StavrosK
I have had no luck trying to install npm packages whenever I needed something.
It's always some sort of dependency or index or some other problem.

~~~
bhouston
I've had a fair bit of NPM installation issues as well and I am a big NodeJS
supporter. Often their service is down. If you installed npm a long time ago,
it likely doesn't work reliably with the service as it is now and you need to
do an "npm install npm" to fix it.

Generally, npm needs to get more professional and I think they are trying.

~~~
mrmondo
Not to mention that every language has it's own package manager and all of
them have a different idea of how to implement one - total not invented here
syndrome IMO

------
theDustRoom
Good beard!

